# Help remembering name/author of Dragon Rider book?



## CuriousGuy (Jun 26, 2007)

OK.  With the success of Eragon and other, similar novels, I remembered a book I read several years ago.  I probably read the book 10 years ago and even then it was a used book.  I *think* the book was originally published in the late 80's to early 90's (but I'm not sure).

I DO know that there were at least 2 (possibly more) books in the series.

Anyway, the basic premise of the book was a professor from some college in California (female professor) who hates the head of her department is at school.  I remember she was very pro-women, NOW type of lady.  The head of her department was not.  She does something with an item on her desk and suddenly she's transported to another world.

In this other world she's riding a dragon and carrying a sword.  I don't remember a lot about it (other than that).  I know I enjoyed the books (I read the first two).  But some family situations arose around that time and my brain basically turned to goo for a year or so.  In the time since I've read hundreds of books and just can not remember the name of the books or the author.

So I'm hoping somebody here can help.  I've googled everything I can think of and am pretty much lost now.

Any idea's?

Thanks in advance for any and all help you can give.  It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Somni (Jun 26, 2007)

Could it be The Spellsong Series?  Have not read the first in the series but the others imply that she was a music lecturer.


----------



## CuriousGuy (Jun 26, 2007)

Somni said:


> Could it be The Spellsong Series?  Have not read the first in the series but the others imply that she was a music lecturer.


No, this was out before then.  I'm thinking I read it early to mid 90's.

If I remember correctly, part of the "story" was that the new world she went to was only partially formed.  The other dragon riding warrior was the head of her department.  His "part" of the world was very much women being subservient to men.  Then after the first book, her "part" of the new world was created and it was very much women being in charge and ruling the men ... something like that.

Like I said, it's been a long time (with many many books read in the meantime).  For all I know the books could have been written in the 70's or 80's.  It's been driving me nuts for a couple of weeks now.

Thank you for the suggestion.  I'm going to keep searching and trying to find it.  Obvoiusly, if I do, I'll post it here.  It's probably out of print or something.

Thanks again.


----------

